# new rocks



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

I finally got some new rocks in my tank. My tank is a 45g, it has one midas cichlid, two pictus cats, and a rubber lip pleco. I know my fish are a little big for my tank, they are going to be moved to a bigger tank and this tank is going to be used for breeding firemouths. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good to me. Your fishes color is beautiful.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic, very natural looking. :thumb:


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Where did you get those rocks...?


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you, i was thinking about adding some plants to my tank to add some color, but i have never had real plants in my aquarium so i don't really know what is out there. If you guys could point me in the right direction of some every-to-grow plants that would be great. Also do you think this is a good setup for breeding firemouths?

btw i got them from someone in my neighborhood


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm guessing your ph is pretty high... most plants don't do well in high ph.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

actually its 7.2


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooh so that's not coral sand... lol

Stem plants might be a bit harder because of the substrate but any rhizome plants should do ok since they pull nutriends from the water column. There are lots of good lookin anubias both small and large. The waxy leaves will keep your fish from chewing on it too.

Floating plants would work well too. I keep frogbit and it works out well to provide hiding room for smaller fish and fry.

If you put moss in there, it'll probably get eaten...

You can always add some of my favorite as well: Mangroves.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

haha yep its just plain ol pool filter sand, but thanks for your help i will look for some of those.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

i had mentioned earlier that i planned on moving the Midas to a bigger tank, well after searching craigslist for a while i have hopefully found the one. It's a 60 gallon(http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/1155907364.html), the guy said it holds water and is in good condition. It $130 and it has everything included so i figured it was a pretty good deal. My only concern is if this tank is big enough for my Midas to stay in, right now he is about 8 inches and is in a 45G. What do you guys think? please reply soon because i plan on looking at it tomorrow.


----------



## Bashiba (Feb 28, 2003)

It doesn't list the Foot Print, I would think a 4 foot length tank would probably be fine, but if its 3 foot skip it.

Otherwise I would hold out for a good deal on a 125 if you have the room, a 6 foot tank is nice for a fish that size.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

ok cool, from the picture it looks to be 4 foot.

i wish but i don't have the room for a tank that big.


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

Would it be possible to add anymore fish to the tank and if so what kinds? Do you think i firemouth could stand its ground? sorry for all of the questions, i still have alot to learn.

thank you in advance


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

well the guy sold the tank to someone else, i guess ill keep looking for a bigger tank.


----------

